# Resale Value



## LPCLE440 (Apr 17, 2014)

Why is the Resale/Trade In value for the Cruze so bad?


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

It is a low priced Vehicle and G.M. has made a ton of them. Plus it has had its fair share of problems


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> It is a low priced Vehicle and G.M. has made a ton of them. Plus it has had its fair share of problems


GM made a lot of Cobalt's too. It has a better resale value then the Cruze.


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Eddy Cruze said:


> It is a low priced Vehicle and G.M. has made a ton of them. Plus it has had its fair share of problems


Every car has it's fair share of problems...


----------



## money_man (Feb 25, 2014)

Any cobalt from 05-08 around where I live is worth $2k tops at the dealer unless its an ss/sc or ss/tc. The 09-10 are worth less than 5k


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

money_man said:


> Any cobalt from 05-08 around where I live is worth $2k tops at the dealer unless its an ss/sc or ss/tc. The 09-10 are worth less than 5k


I got 10k for my 2008 Cobalt 2LT when I traded it in 3 years ago.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

money_man said:


> Any cobalt from 05-08 around where I live is worth $2k tops at the dealer unless its an ss/sc or ss/tc. The 09-10 are worth less than 5k


Same here. My cruze is a 2012 and has 45K miles on it & is worth around $12K still.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

LPCLE440 said:


> Why is the Resale/Trade In value for the Cruze so bad?


I don't think the Cruze resale value is notably different than other domestics in its class like the Dodge Dart, Ford Focus, etc. 

Import competitors do better, at least as far as percentage of original MSRP, partially because they typically don't have the level of incentives when sold new and are generally more reliable or believed to be so. They also aren't usually sold to fleets at the volume of domestics. Former fleet vehicles like rental cars eventually end up flooding the used market and push prices/values down.


----------



## diesel (Jun 8, 2013)

You have to consider that during certain promotional periods, there are extra incentives that drop the price of a new one by up to $4000 or more. Add a couple grand the dealer builds in for profit and suddenly a brand new 2014 Cruze LT with 10 miles is worth $13,000.


----------



## Zenturi (Jan 25, 2014)

It's usually the case that a car is worth about half what you paid in 5 years. It's only worth buying new (from a purely financial perspective) if you keep it until the cost of maintaining it approaches the monthly payments on a new one. (About 10 to 15 years depending on a lot of factors.)


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, stopped at my Buick dealer had three, three year old Electra's parked near the front door all with less than 30K on them. Highest sticker price was $12K! But a new one on the floor showed a sticker price of $40K. Just suggested he move those three used one further away from the front door. That's a buck a mile for depreciation, cheaper to take a cab. 

How about paying $60K for a Caddy CTS that from ten feet looks exactly like a Cruze, now this is where you will take a major beating.

Worse case was looking at $350,000 motorhomes, after two years of ownership and a couple of miles, can't even get $50K for these things. 

Ha, when you walk into a dealership, wear a sign that says, "I like getting screwed", kind of a reverse psychology on this, like to do the opposite, so will give you couple of bucks more. This is literally a couple of bucks.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

NickD said:


> Ha, stopped at my Buick dealer had three, three year old Electra's parked near the front door all with less than 30K on them. Highest sticker price was $12K! But a new one on the floor showed a sticker price of $40K.


Huh? Buick hasn't made the Electra since 1990 and they weren't anything close to $40K back then. I also don't think any low mileage, undamaged, three year old Buick is going to be on a lot for just $12K today.

What years/decades are you talking about??



NickD said:


> How about paying $60K for a Caddy CTS that from ten feet looks exactly like a Cruze, now this is where you will take a major beating..


I personally don't think the new CTS looks that much like a Cruze but people, often older generations, have been complaining about cars looking too much alike for decades and decades.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

I've seen used Buick Verano's on dealers lots they don't seem to have any better resale value then the Cruze.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> I've seen used Buick Verano's on dealers lots they don't seem to have any better resale value then the Cruze.


Are you basing resale on what the dealer is selling the cars used for? I always go by what dealer trade in value is. Of course used the verano is priced similar since it starting price is around a mid-priced well equipped cruze & loaded is slightly more expensive than the diesel. 

2011-current cruze are going for around $15-19K on dealer lots around here yet you can only expect to get $9-12K in trade in for the same car. For what the dealers are still selling these cars for why anyone would buy used is beyond me since that's pretty much a new car price. Suspect thats why my local dealer still has the same used cruzes for 6+ months or more.


----------



## 2013Cruze (Aug 4, 2012)

spacedout said:


> Are you basing resale on what the dealer is selling the cars used for? I always go by what dealer trade in value is. Of course used the verano is priced similar since it starting price is around a mid-priced well equipped cruze & loaded is slightly more expensive than the diesel.
> 
> 2011-current cruze are going for around $15-19K on dealer lots around here yet you can only expect to get $9-12K in trade in for the same car. For what the dealers are still selling these cars for why anyone would buy used is beyond me since that's pretty much a new car price. Suspect thats why my local dealer still has the same used cruzes for 6+ months or more.


Just a week after I bought my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS one local Buick dealer had on there lot a 2013 Buick Verano Turbo Black Granite in color with 3k miles on it. For 2k less then I paid for my Cruze.

It was on there lot for less then a week before it was sold.


----------



## Quazar (Apr 28, 2011)

I traded in my 2011 Cruze Eco for 9500. The Dealership sold it for 11,900. It had 65,000 miles on it.


----------



## ChevyMgr (Oct 27, 2010)

money_man said:


> Any cobalt from 05-08 around where I live is worth $2k tops at the dealer unless its an ss/sc or ss/tc. The 09-10 are worth less than 5k


Nobody wants those for trade ins right now. The ignition recall has dropped the value to zero. You can't sell a car with a recall and you can't get parts, so nobody wants them, unless the recall has been done.


----------



## spacedout (Dec 7, 2010)

2013Cruze said:


> Just a week after I bought my 2013 Cruze LTZ RS one local Buick dealer had on there lot a 2013 Buick Verano Turbo Black Granite in color with 3k miles on it. For 2k less then I paid for my Cruze.
> 
> It was on there lot for less then a week before it was sold.


You do realize the most expensive models always devalue the fastest? Example is on the used market an LTZ cruze that window stickers for $3-6K more than a 1LT is priced within a $1500 used. This is the only time buying a used car is worth it, getting the loaded model.

Verano starts at $23,700 , turbo is around $29K. GM would probably sell more of these if they dumped the crappy 2.4L ecotec & put in the all new 2.5L ecotec as standard engine. No freakin way I would pay $6,000 for virtually the same car just to get the 2.0L turbo. 

See that turbo model verano is just like an LTZ cruze, all those options loose most of their value on trade in or selling used.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

bowtieblue said:


> Huh? Buick hasn't made the Electra since 1990 and they weren't anything close to $40K back then. I also don't think any low mileage, undamaged, three year old Buick is going to be on a lot for just $12K today.
> 
> What years/decades are you talking about??
> 
> I personally don't think the new CTS looks that much like a Cruze but people, often older generations, have been complaining about cars looking too much alike for decades and decades.


Smoking crack again, was the Park Ave. Essentially the same car, keep on changing the darn names.

Nova, Cavalier, Cobalt, Cruze, what's the difference, all Chevy compact cars. Why don't they just call them compact cars?

Ha, GM would never call a Cadillac CTS a compact car, but that is exactly what it is. 

Soooorrrry!!!


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

NickD said:


> Smoking crack again, was the Park Ave. Essentially the same car, keep on changing the darn names.


You must be "smoking crack" as Buick hasn't made the Park Avenue for the U.S. market since 2005. Again, what years/decades were you talking about??




NickD said:


> Nova, Cavalier, Cobalt, Cruze, what's the difference, all Chevy compact cars. Why don't they just call them compact cars?


Chevrolet does classify the Cruze as a compact car, just as they did the Cobalt, Cavalier, etc.




NickD said:


> Ha, GM would never call a Cadillac CTS a compact car, but that is exactly what it is.


The 2014 CTS is about 15" longer than the Cruze with more interior room.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

> The 2014 CTS is about 15" longer than the Cruze with more interior room.


Mostly for that larger engine, rear seat only has one more inch of space, I measured it. Use to be a Cadillac nut, but no more.

Who keeps track of time? LOL. I like standard and deluxe, then deluxe and special deluxe, then special deluxe and super special deluxe for Chevy model names.


----------



## bowtieblue (May 26, 2014)

NickD said:


> Who keeps track of time?


Who keeps track of time??!! I see, so perhaps you were in 2014 when referring to the $40K new Buick but had a temporary flashback to the early 1990s when referring to three year old $12K Electras?? Too bad the Twilight Zone isn't produced anymore as you could've sent the story to them to use for an upcoming episode.

And here I was looking forward to reading more about these three year old, under 30K miles, under $12K Buicks sitting on the lot today. Oh well.


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

Ahh, Aesop's been busy writing again!


----------



## brian v (Dec 25, 2011)

jblackburn said:


> Ahh, Aesop's been busy writing again!



Since that is the Super Special Deluxe ELK , Does IT Come In RED ?


----------



## jblackburn (Apr 14, 2012)

brian v said:


> Since that is the Super Special Deluxe ELK , Does IT Come In RED ?


Don't know about Elk, but Red Moosen seem to be quite popular in America's Hat.


----------



## CornDog (Mar 11, 2014)

I wanted to buy a used Cruze but they were only around $2000 less than buying a new one. So I paid the extra money for a car the manufacturer/dealer had only driven for 2 miles. Easy decision.


----------

